# Internet Radio Killed the Browser Boredom



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone else love tuning in to internet radio while on-line? I love tuning into CoolStreams Internet Radio while I'm browsing (
http://musicsojourn.com/Playlists/Specialty/Halloween/v1-10/v1/CN_Halloween-vg1.htm) & thought I'd share it. 

I'd love to check out some new ones!

We'en


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

I like XM Online, Visions Fantastic (in small doses), and live365.com.

Found a Halloween jukebox somewhere, I'll try to find it again.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

I put together web site that has live streaming audio. I do not broadcast much until the fall or when there maybe interest. I also have a streaming juke box for when not on air. The Juke box is currently down due to an update. 

www.HauntRadio.com 

Aslo I have some MP3s available for download along with other media at
www.lasthalloween.com


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the link to my Halloween Jukebox that HalloweenEve made for me:

*My Halloween Music Jukebox*


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cool, thanks all! They sound interesting.


----------

